# PCB del TDA7386



## enecumene (Abr 27, 2007)

Hola Compañeros del foro, quería saber si alguien ha armado este Amplificador con el PCB que trae en su Datasheet?, porque el pcb que trae el datasheet del TDA7386 parece que es doble capa. creo yo de ambos lados de la baquelite...

Gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 28, 2007)

En efecto, el circuito impreso es de doble capa.


----------



## enecumene (Abr 28, 2007)

gracias mabauti, hay algun PCB de una sola Capa? tambien tengo uno de un TDA8571J Pero la parte donde se conecta el TDA8571 tiene demasiadas islas y no me concuerda o es que ahi va algo mas? y perdona que te moleste,


----------



## jona (Abr 28, 2007)

TDA8571
el pcb de este circuito integrado esta en la hoja de datos y donde hay islas q no conectan a ningun lado es parte de el diseño de ese integrado.
no siempre todas los terminales de un ic tienen q estar conectados.
saludos y creo q de ambos ic es placa de faz simple.


----------



## maxep (Jul 3, 2007)

buenos muchachos despues de viajar muuuuuuuuuuuuucho en internet encontre algo q parece q sirve
(cada ves quiero mas a los rusos ajja)
el pcb i el manual original (no datasheet) en el q se ve un poco mejor el otro pcb
diganme ustd.. ya tengo el integrado y todos los elementos ..
me tiro a armar este??


----------



## maxep (Jul 3, 2007)

me faltaba esto tmb  la placa ya con sus agujeros..
y el archivo pcb(?) con q lo abro diganme ustds


----------



## enecumene (Jul 3, 2007)

maxep, gracias por haber posteado esos archivos, el tda7386.rar creo que se abre con proteus o protel no recuerdo como se llama, de todos modos muchas gracias!!!!.


----------



## maxep (Jul 4, 2007)

bueno les queria contar q lo arme y salio andando..
suena lindo bastante.. tiene power pero cuando subo el volumen distorsiona un poco... aclaro..
conectado a pc...
volumen 50%..volumen winamp 50%..suena re bien y fuerte .. lo subo mas.... y suena mucho mas fuerte... pero distorsiona... 
como puedo mejorar esto?
o es el limite del integrado...

estoy moviendo un woofer de 8 " 150w.8ohms...y un triaxial 6.9 de 200w. y 4 ohms


----------



## rampa (Jul 5, 2007)

Es el limite del integrado con 25w la distorsión es del 10%! 

Nos Vemos.


----------



## maxep (Jul 5, 2007)

bueno gracias.. igual estoy conforme con lo q da...es mas q aceptable...

saludos


----------



## enecumene (Jul 5, 2007)

maxep, por favor me podrias confirmar con que software lo abriste? gracias..


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Jul 6, 2007)

hola amigo maxep

disculpa pero que ria hacerte una consulta

¿este integrado no entrega los 40w como dise la hoja de datos?

entrega solo 25w?

desde ya te doy las gracias y saludos...........chauuuu


----------



## dave (Jul 7, 2007)

Hola, estoy intentado montar el circuito del datasheet del tda7386 pero me bloqueo con la pcb, he hecho una con eagle pero no se si esta bien, he intentado abrir la pcb que hay en la pagina rusa de la que, supongo, hablais con protel pero no se me abre.
Maxep podrias decirnos con que la has abierto?
La pcb que he utilizado esta en www.frinet.es/electronica/tda73861.brd, echarle un vistazo a ver si esta bien.
Asias


----------



## dave (Jul 7, 2007)

perdon que se me ha colado la coma
www.frinet.es/electronica/tda7386.brd


----------



## Negro... (Jul 7, 2007)

hola a todos....pregunta:despues de colocar la resistencia de 47 y 10 (mute y standby) a donde las llevo?


----------



## maxep (Jul 9, 2007)

hola d nuevo y perdon por colgarme..
bueno yo  no eng ni el protel ni ningun soft  de pcb.. simplemete use el pcb q esta en jpg.. lo pase a blanco y negro y listo...
la potencia real q esta entregando no la tengo por q no tengo como medirla. peor q se esta portando bien se porta..
lo estoy usando conectado a mi pc..
regulando los volumenes y ganacias. se le saca el jugo al integrado..
y se escuha barbaro con muy buena calidad y muhcos bajos..
para el q pregunto adonde se conectan stby y mute... le respondo.. stby va a 12 +... y mute a nada..
pero en el pcb. si sigues la pista lo entenderas  es bastante simple(y eso q yo no conozco mucho de electronica)
suerte con sus plaquetas..
y ah! usen un disipador.. o un cooler. por q calienta.. y mas cuando lo exigen como yo


----------



## enecumene (Jul 12, 2007)

maxep, como estas? queria preguntarte cual de los archivos jpg utilizaste la que se llama p1.jpg o el tda7386-jpg?. saludos.


----------



## maxep (Jul 15, 2007)

el pcb q use es este.
suerte
estube preguntando y me contaron  q este integrado es el q usna comunmente en stereos de auto..
es muy probable por q la calidad de sonido .por la fuerza de los bajos. y la potencia se asemejan mucho


----------



## lalala (Oct 6, 2007)

Son grosso chicos !

Me volvi loco tratando de buscar este PCB
El que trae el datasheet del CI es muy cmplejo

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## maxep (Oct 9, 2007)

de nada  
me quede hasta las 5 am buscando ese pcb. (de verdad).
lo que si postea fotos de como te quedo. y q parlantes usastee


----------



## kevinch3 (Dic 17, 2007)

Hola!
Soy nuevo y me registré porque me interesó lo del integrado!

En este momento voy a hacer la placa y sin dudarlo mañana compro el integrado (cuesta hoy aca en trelew, $28 a $38)

Tengo una pregunta. Si lo conecto a linea 220v nesesitaria una fuente de 250w sobre 12v.. según donde leí.. pero no lo bancará una AT de 200w?

Saludoss y gracias por todo!


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 10, 2008)

decime . . . q placa armaste ? la de la imagen en verde y negro o la otra, la foto . . . xq no son = ...
y que disipador usaste . . .


----------



## maxep (Ene 10, 2008)

te cuento yo use un disipado re 5 cm de ancho por 4 cm d alto.. y uncooler..  arme la placa que potee ..la de la imagen verde


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 17, 2008)

mira te cuento . . . lo que quiero hacer es colocar 2 parlantes de 4" adelante y un woofer atras en el baul, asi me quedan 1 canal para c/parlante y 2 para el woofer.
el filtrado seria activo, ya esta la placa lista, y anda . . si quieren se la dejo. . . 

  ahora cual anda mejor el TDA7386 o el TDA7560 ? . . . alguien lo probo algo como lo que quiero hacer ? . . . para ver si es suficiente potencia ..... 

y la ultima . . . llega a calentar despues de un buen rato de uso ? 
mi idea es meterlo en el auto ya q no tiene nada . . . una triste radio AM nomas . . . y me estoy volviendo loco sin musica . . .  jeje


----------



## maxep (Ene 17, 2008)

mira el 7386 ..e.s un stereo suena como un stereo y tiene la potenica de un stereo.. asi que usa parlantes q sean para un stereo... mas facil imposible


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola que tal . . . mira queria saber si alguien comparo el TDA7386 y el tda7560 , por que al parecer es mejor el 2°. . . . 

ya tengo listo el filtro activo que planeo usar con alguno de estos amplificadoes, si alguien lo quiere lo subo . . .

mi idea es usarlo en el auto de mi abuelo, que solo tiene la radio am . . . jeje . . . , poner 2 parlantes de 4" adelante y un woofer atras

queria saber que integrado era mejor y si calienta mucho o no usandolo al recorte


----------



## maxep (Ene 17, 2008)

sie s mejor el 7560 como dice en la hoja de datos.. ya de porsi..-. trabaja en 2 ohms...
dale postea el filtor que siempre vienen bien esos esquemas ya que escasean. los buenos filtros


----------



## newnaf (Ene 24, 2008)

ivanutn dijo:
			
		

> Hola que tal . . . mira queria saber si alguien comparo el TDA7386 y el tda7560 , por que al parecer es mejor el 2°. . . .
> 
> ya tengo listo el filtro activo que planeo usar con alguno de estos amplificadoes, si alguien lo quiere lo subo . . .
> 
> ...




hola amigos del foro.. me interesa mucho el filtro activo.. ya q hice uno, se quemo y no ai ic..

si lo posteas te lo agradeceria.

lo estoy por hacer el amplificador, ya tngo todo.. pero nose cual de los pcb usar! cual es el que mejor anda?

gracias


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 24, 2008)

todabia no tube tiempo de armar y probar el circuito retminado, pero lo probe en protoboard y funciona OK, no se todabia la placa si funciona.

los valores de los componentes estan aproximadamente para un corte a 100Hz, eso si mis calculos estan bien, pero auditivamente anda perfecto.

desp les subo el diagrama del circuito, porque lo tengo todo separado.

si hay algun problema avisenme asi vemos como arreglarlo. Suerte


----------



## newnaf (Ene 25, 2008)

muchas gracias amigo.. lo voy a probar.. estoy armandome un equipito y esto me viene al pelo..

alguien por casualidad tiene el pcb del amplificador de plaquetodo el de 130w q se alimenta con +-50vdc?

lo toy buscando y no lo encuentro.. y no me da para comprar la placa.. vale $50 aca en arg..

si alguien la tiene.q  me la pase


gracias ivanutn! sos un capo.. dsp te cuento como me fue.. abrazo


----------



## maxep (Ene 25, 2008)

hola unas consultas.. el filtro va con 12 v no?.
otra es stereo .. pregunto por los dos potes.. otra copsa me indecas cuales osnlas salidas de señal?
gracias lo voy a probar.

saludos


----------



## kruncho (Ene 25, 2008)

hola maxep queria preguntarte si puedes postearme el pcb del tda7386 que tu armaste porfa asi lo puedo armar con la distribucion de los componentes en la plaqueta saludos


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 25, 2008)

maxep, el filtro seria algo asi:

tenes un preamplificador, el TL074, uso 2 de los 4 opamp como pre y los otros 2 para sumar las 2 señales. la señal mono ( La suma ) entra al filtro pasa bajo ( que es el TL081 de la derecha), y la estereo pasa por el filtro pasa alto, uno por c/canal (el TL081 de la izquierda y el del centro).
los potenciometros son para controlar independientemente el volumen del canal de graves y el de medios/agudos.

el filtro anda con 12V y con menos tambien.
la plaqueta tiene para ponerle un regulador un 7812, pero creo que es mejor colocar un 7810, asi no va a tener problemas de regulación cuando el motor no este andando.

ahi les deje en la serigrafia 2 valores de los 2 capacitores en la parte del filtro pasa alto, les recomiendo que prueben cual de los valores les parece mejor. se me complico bastante en calculo de los capacitores, y los calculos que realize con varios software dan muy mal. coloquenle el mismo valor a los 2. pero igual cumple perfectamente la funcion, mi idea era colocar un woofer en el baul u 2 de 4" adelante, y no queria desperdiciar potencia en graves para los de 4", cosa que funciono de maravilla.

estoy muy ocupado ahora, pero apenas tenga un tiempo libre les subo el circuito para que se 

entienda un poco mejor. aca te subo la serigrafia y la ubicacion de las salidas


----------



## maxep (Ene 26, 2008)

muchas gracias por los datos.. krunchio.. el pcb ya lo postee en este post.. para eso lo hice.... el que postee es el que yo arme...saludos


----------



## gota (Jul 26, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en esto y tengo una duda con el circuito .. recien arme algo .. no tengo fotos por el momento, a penas tenga la cam. las posteo. Antes de darle 12 v a esta plaqueta me aparecieron estas dudas:
1)el capacitor de 1 uF es electrolitico (pin 4 del CI junto a la resistencia) y veo que hay uno de ceramico
2)las resistencias que estan las puse pero me parece que en otros foros hablaban de poner potensiónetros (una resistencia me entra en este pcb pero un pote ni a palos ) 

queria averiguar dos cosas:
1)si alguien me puede decir el valor de los capacitores que estan en la foto .. (si a alguien le anduvo y le quedo igual pienso hacerlo asi)
2)las cosas que se ven abajo a la izquierda de la foto son simpliemente conectores para la alimentacion ? 

Vi que algunos ya lo estan disfrutando asique les pido una ayuda en esto por favor, ya tire 30 $ en el tda 8571J (lo hice igual que el del datasheet y nada   )


----------



## maxep (Jul 28, 2008)

ivanutn muy intereante tu pcb contame lo probaste y anda ok? me interesa muhco
entonces puedo por ejemplo usar este filtro para alimenta con los bajos un tda1562(mono) para un sub y el otro canal para un 7377(stereo) ?.. otra cosa.. no me podrias pasael pre que suma las dos señales.. necesito un pre que solo sume las señales stereo convirtiendola en una señal mono(sin que las amplifique). dsd ya muchas gracias


----------



## gota (Jul 31, 2008)

Maxep queria preguntarte algo .. a antes .. bue por fin una buena .. me anda el tda 7386     pero suena muy muy bajito .. puede ser como pregunte antes que lleve algunos presets (creo que los nombre como potenciometros) .. pense en lugar de las resistencias .. por favor si podes responderme rapido te lo recontra agradeceria .. estoy ancioso por que tire lo que tiene que tirar


----------



## pablocc (Ago 9, 2008)

Hago u pequeño comentario...
No te hbria convenido el tda8560 

Es mas baratoo 
yo averigue y el 7386 sale 27,50 y el 8560 18

y tira mas potenci
40w con tdh 10%

yo veo si me armo ese

saludos


----------



## gota (Sep 8, 2008)

el tda8560 tien 2 salidas de 40 w (para dos parlantes es obvio ) el 7386 tiene 4 y es "cuadrafonico " el sonido en eso no entiendo un fulbo pero bue al final se me quemo el manche ls cables con grasa siliconada y me confundi negativo y positivo .. por lo menos lo hice bien y andubo un ratito  .. Saludos!


----------



## balderal (Feb 9, 2009)

Maxep podrias postear una foto de como te quedo armado? tengo todos los componentes pero tengo dudas de donde van. Otra cosa los capacitores de 1uf son cermaicos o polarizados porque hay en paginas que pusieron polarizados, tambien si podrias poner en el PCB cuales son las salidas y cuales las entradas Gracias.


----------



## maxep (Feb 9, 2009)

aca dejo una foto que no es mia. pero se ve claramente la ubicacion de componentes es muy simple


----------



## balderal (Feb 10, 2009)

Lo arme suena barbaro, lo hice para armarme un home de 7.1 Gracias¡¡¡


----------



## maxep (Feb 10, 2009)

que bueno que te andubo bien. postea dsps foto de como va el home


----------



## nicolas (Abr 5, 2009)

muchacos como andan? les comento yo soy d emendoza y me estoy armando un home con este integrado tambien.... tendria 4 cajas de parlantes de 8 pulgadas y otra potencia de 100W para mover el woofer de 12 pulgadas... quisiera saber si no me conviene otro integrado y si ademas tendrian un circuito con el pcb incluido de un decodificador que tenga una entrada estereo y las salidas laterales y las traseras ya que el filtro del woofer lo tengo... tengo uno mono  y uno que todavia no he probado que es stereo... si necesitan algo avisen... tengo el pcb y el circuito del de 100W lo recomindo es transistorizado...


----------



## guiille (May 6, 2009)

Una pregunta.. por que en el esquema que esta posteado en la primer pagina hay 10 capcitores y en la foto de la plaqueta armada hay 9 ?


----------



## KtULu_ (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola, lo armé, con mi PC sin pre ni nada suena muy bien, le puse las cajas de mi Philips FW630 no sé de cuanto son, pero las tira de diez, a bvajo volumen hay mucho ruido, que debe ser de la PC y no tengo pila para el mp3, al mango suena bien, sin distorsión pero me parece que el 7377 con el pre del 1524 tira algo más, igual, suena muy bien el cachirulito.

Saludos


----------



## lemasteryo (Jun 28, 2009)

hola soy nuevop aqui me podes decir el impreso de la cara de los componentes es decir el mapa de como  soldar los compnentes por favor men me seria de mucha ayuda Gracias


----------



## Victor blass (Nov 10, 2009)

balderal dijo:


> Lo arme suena barbaro, lo hice para armarme un home de 7.1 Gracias¡¡¡[/QUOTE
> hola que tal amigo quisiera ver si me podrias ayudar, lo que pasa que ya son dos veces que lo trato de armar pero no me sale... nose si sea la fuente de poder por yo utiliso una fuente variable a 22 volt. de medio amper, y los capacitores que los tienen marcados como de 1 microfarad. no los encontre una sujerencia caul le podria poner solo encontre de ese valor en electroliticos? el mute lo deje suelto y el stambye a +12volts, pero nada de ruido, y le coloque un parlante de 4 homs y creo que es de 80watts. son los que traen los autoestereos, te agradeceria que me apoyaras....


----------



## tanke (Dic 19, 2009)

KtULu_ dijo:


> Hola, lo armé, con mi PC sin pre ni nada suena muy bien, le puse las cajas de mi Philips FW630 no sé de cuanto son, pero las tira de diez, a bvajo volumen hay mucho ruido, que debe ser de la PC y no tengo pila para el mp3, al mango suena bien, sin distorsión pero me parece que el 7377 con el pre del 1524 tira algo más, igual, suena muy bien el cachirulito.
> 
> Saludos


 
Tene en cuenta que si usas un cable largo para llevar la señal de audio al ampli y lo pasas cerca de la PC o de cualquier equipo que genere campo se te pueden inducir ruidos, por mas que este enmallado. Te comento porque me paso, renegue como tres semanas para filtrar bien los ruidos y lo unico que tenia que hacer era acortar el cable :S

Saludos muchachos, muy buen topic!!!


----------



## fibonacci (Ene 24, 2010)

Quiero hacer una pregunta yo lo arme y funciona de 1000les el circuito ( con una fuente switching ) pero cuando lo conecto en el auto para usarlo aparece el vendito y muy hijo de mil ruidito que induce el alternador , la pregunta como hago para liminarlooooo??????



balderal dijo:


> Lo arme suena barbaro, lo hice para armarme un home de 7.1 Gracias¡¡¡



Y LOS PARLANTES DE QUE COLOR QUEDARON PORQUE DEBES HABER SENTIDO UN PUFFFFFFFFF
Y A LA TUMBA LOS PARLANTES CON ESTE AMPLI JEJEJE
hno:hno:hno:


----------



## alee_611 (May 11, 2010)

que disipador le pusieron a este amplificador y cual le pondrian al tda 7560 que tiene un poquito mas de potencia?


----------



## barbafran17 (May 17, 2010)

Hola buenas tardes a todos, soy nuevo por el foro ya que estoy empezando a montar un amplificador, que todos conoceis, el carismático TDA7386 .

Tengo lo que necesito que son los esquemas y demás, pero claro como soy nuevo en esto con ganas de aprender, necesito que alguien me ayude un poco en cuanto a la simbología de los esquemas.

Les muestro el esquema en cuestión:



y mis dudas son las siguientes:

-Creo tener entendido que donde pone Vcc 1-2 y Vcc 3-4, correspondería el Vcc 1-2 a la salida de los altavoces OUT1 y 2, al igual que con Vcc 3-4 con las salidas OUT3 y 4. Estoy en lo correcto?¿.

-Por otro lado, abajo donde pone "diagnostics" (la cual en otro esquema exactamente igual pone N.C. que supongo que querra decir No Conectado), esa patilla a donde se conecta o que función tiene?.

- Y por último, en la patilla nº 13 que indica S-GND esta patilla que se conecta a tierra?, que querra decir al negativo no?.

Bueno siento preguntar tantas cosas a la vez, pero es que tengo muchas dudas las cuales quiero resolver para realizar este amplificador cuanto antes.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## elhipi (May 19, 2010)

Hola queria comentarles que hice este amplificador pero me ha surgido un problema no se si les habra pasado,me pasa que al querer bajar un potenciometro al maximo para que no se escuche nada y los otros pote estan al maximo, se me escucha la musica de forma despacio y distorsionada en el parlante que deberia estar sin nada de musica.Despues decidi probar directamente sacar todas las entradas con los pote que le habia puesto y poner una sola entrada con un pote para regular el volumen y me pasaba exactamente lo mismo que arriba, se me eschuchaba despacio y distorsionado los otros 3 parlantes cuando no se deberia escuchar nada ya qe directamente no tienen las entradas conectadas ,que puede llegar a ser que me produce esto?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2010)

elhipi dijo:


> Hola queria comentarles que hice este amplificador pero me ha surgido un problema no se si les habra pasado,me pasa que al querer bajar un potenciometro al maximo para que no se escuche nada y los otros pote estan al maximo, se me escucha la musica de forma despacio ......


Eso puede ser intermodulación a través de la fuente de alimentación.
Se puede corregir (En parte) agregando mayor capacidad de filtrado en la fuente.


----------



## elhipi (May 20, 2010)

Hola Fogonazo muchas gracias por responderme,mira yo hice la cuenta para poder sacar los faradios y me dio de 15555uf,yo por una cuestion de espacio le puse en vez de 8 de 2200uf use 4 de 4700uf donde me da 18800uf osea que le puse un poco de mas esta mal hacer eso?o vuelvo a ponerle 8 de 2200uf y pruebo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 20, 2010)

elhipi dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo muchas gracias por responderme,mira yo hice la cuenta para poder sacar los faradios y me dio de 15555uf,yo por una cuestion de espacio le puse en vez de 8 de 2200uf use 4 de 4700uf donde me da 18800uf osea que le puse un poco de mas esta mal hacer eso?o vuelvo a ponerle 8 de 2200uf y pruebo?



COn esos valores de capacidad te-recontra-re-sobra. Por que no ponés fotos de lo que has armado, tal como lo estas probando?


----------



## elhipi (May 20, 2010)

Aca les adjunto als fotos del amplificador TDA7386 que yo hice.Utilize la plaqueta que adjuntaron en este post.

Imagen de la placa:



Imagen donde esta armado todo en su respectivo gabinete:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 20, 2010)

Lo que me interesa no se puede ver en la primera foto por que está muy alejado el PCB, pero viendo el PCB posteado por maxep, todas las entradas pasan muuuy cerca entre sí, con pistas paralelas y sin líneas de masa entre ellas, así que no me sorprendería que el acople se deba a la propia plaqueta. SI te fijás el PCB del datasheet verás que tiene lineas de cobre conectadas a masa entre las líneas de señal de entrada, y eso se usa cuando no querés que la señales se acoplen.

Tal vez pueda hacerse algo, pero básicamente hay que cortar pistas, hacer puentes y otros desastres similares.

Por favor, subí otra foto del lado del cobre PERO DE MAS CERCA.

PD: Y arreglá el lío de cables que tenés por que eso contribuye a los acoples.


----------



## suspeso (May 31, 2010)

Necesito que este TDA se use al maximo, pero tengo una duda en cuanto al transformador, lo voy a alimentar con los 18V recomendados pero no se si necesito Amperaje para 40W o 160W, para saber si el trafo tiene que ser de 18V @ 9A o 18V @ 2.5A, Saludos!


----------



## elhipi (May 31, 2010)

Hola Ezavalla se me rompio la camara por eso no pude subirte la foto de la plaqueta mas cerca,estuve viendo y a lo mejor es por lo que decis vos de que lleva acompañada en cada entrada una pista de masa.Lo solucione poniendole potenciometros con interruptor ya que al poenrlo despacito como habia comentado anteriormente es cuando me pasaba eso,y con el interruptor directamente apago el parlante y listo no se me escuha nada je.Me llama la atencion que varios lo han echo a este ampli y nadie halla notado eso,yo he echo dos de este ampli con distinta pcb y los dos me sucede lo mismo,me costo darme cuenta.Si alguien lo hace  a este ampli y lo prueba y le sucede lo mismo que ami ,yo lo solucione de forma rapida con los potenciometros con interruptor.Saludos.


----------



## neutron (Jun 22, 2010)

hola muchachos..muy buenos sus amplis.. yo hace poco compre el TDA7560 que me salio 57$ (pesos argentinos) y ahora lo que ando nececitando es un pcb para este integrado pero que sea de capa simple y si es posible que no tenga componentes atras del integrado ya que ahi va a ir el disipador que es bastante grandesito.. y una pregunta: las masas estan todas unidas internamente, ¿si se conecta una sola patita a masa, funciona bien igual? porque eso ahorraria lio a la hora de diseñar el pcb... 
gracias!


----------



## Electron772 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola que tal amigos del foro,muy buen trabajo tengo unas preguntitas espero alguien me pueda ayudar,miren es que tengo una duda con los capacitores de 0.1 uf entrada de audio de cuantos voltios se pueden usar y tambien las salidas STBY Y MUTE donde ban conectados ,se le aplica un switch de apagado y encendido? .Bueno de antemano les agradesco saludos.


----------



## nicolas (Jul 23, 2010)

Hola gente necesito su ayuda!!! arme el TDA 7560 un un pcb hermoso que subieron aca pero la cuestion que a la hora de probarlo no sale nada... es como si no estuviera conectado.... ya he probado con todo... st-by y mute a tension a traves de una resistencia y nada... saco la resistencia lo mando directo y nada... no calienta nada de nada... no se que hacer... lo que me parecio extraño es que a las salidas  (positivo y negativo de  cada salida) mido 0.840 Volt con el tester lo que me es extraño pero el parlante ni ruido... en todas las salidas iguales... lo alimento con 12 volt y uso la compu como salida de audio.... por favor ayudaaaaaaaaa!!! que puede ser¿¿


----------



## luicho92 (Ago 10, 2010)

no es posible puentear las salidas del 7386,para gastar menos en parlantes??alguien conoce el tda 7396?


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Bueno aca les subo otro PCB probado y listo para montar de este integrado que es muy bueno.

saludos y suerte al que lo arme.

Juan Jose


----------



## nightwolf62 (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola muchachos yo armé el ampli  del 7386 con el tda 1524 con control de bass trebble volumen y balance muy bueno tambien  arme dos cajas con parlantes  de 6,5" de los que traen los equipos de musica  y otro bafle con un parlante de 15" de 10 quedo y anda ese integrado


----------



## phavlo (Ene 3, 2011)

eh leido que este ampli tiene un alto nivel de distorsion, algo como de 10% puede ser eso sierto?

saludos


----------



## Diego German (Ene 3, 2011)

phavlo dijo:
			
		

> eh leido que este ampli tiene un alto nivel de distorsion, algo como de 10% puede ser eso sierto?



si es cierto debido al bajo voltaje al que trabaja  



> *4 x 28W/4Ω @14.4V, 1KHz, 10%
> 4 x 24W/4Ω @13.2V, 1KHz, 10%*



segun la hoja de datos como ves a medida que aumenta el voltaje se puede obtener mayor potencia con la misma distorcion THD

PD: si me equivoco corrigan nomas


----------



## phavlo (Ene 4, 2011)

gracias diego, es que lei en varios lado que tenia un alto nivel de distorcion y tenia esa duda

saludos !


----------



## lucawow (Feb 16, 2012)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Bueno aca les subo otro PCB probado y listo para montar de este integrado que es muy bueno.
> 
> saludos y suerte al que lo arme.
> ...



Hola, soy italiano y me encontré en el foro su maravilloso por error, pero yo estaba muy contento de haberlo hecho ... No sé nada de su idioma por lo que me excusa. 
Escribo porque he tratado de hacer el circuito en el que se citat el punto es que no encuentro los valores de los componentes. Si alguien es tan amable de ayudarme. Gracias de antemano


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 16, 2012)

Aca va el pdf con los componentes. 

saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## lucawow (Feb 16, 2012)

muchas gracias muy amable. He quitado las castañas del fuego


----------



## sance (Ene 30, 2013)

hola camaradas!
Juan Jose o alguien que tenga idea, me podrían decir que función cumplen las resistencias RA, RB, RC, RD y los capacitores CA, CB, CC, CD? Las R están conectadas en serie con las respectivas entradas y los C en paralelo a estas y a masa, luego el circuito es el mismo que el sugerido por la hoja de datos.
gracias por el aporte, me gusto el impreso, no se que onda el tema que las entradas no estén entre pistas de masa, para evitar ruido como sugiere la hoja de datos.
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2013)

sance dijo:


> hola camaradas!
> Juan Jose o alguien que tenga idea, me podrían decir que función cumplen las resistencias RA, RB, RC, RD y los capacitores CA, CB, CC, CD? Las R están conectadas en serie con las respectivas entradas y los C en paralelo a estas y a masa, luego el circuito es el mismo que el sugerido por la hoja de datos.
> gracias por el aporte, me gusto el impreso, no se que onda el tema que las entradas no estén entre pistas de masa, para evitar ruido como sugiere la hoja de datos.
> Gracias



No se de que esquema estás hablando.

Una resistencia en serie con la señal seguida de un capacitor en derivación a GND es un filtro pasa-bajos, posiblemente para evitar interferencias.


----------



## sance (Ene 30, 2013)

Hola Fogonazo, me refiero al circuito impreso que subió Juan Jose el 14/12/10 y el 16/02/12, le agregue su modificación al esquema eléctrico sugerido, para explicarme mejor, pero no se como subir imágenes. El valor de las R es de 1K y los C de 470pF.
Gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 31, 2013)

Hola, es esactamente eso, un filtro en la entrada de señal para evitar ruido de fuentes de señal que no están bien filtradas. No te olvides que este integrado está diseñado para autos donde todo está muy bien filtradito por la tension de bat. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2013)

sance dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, me refiero al circuito impreso que subió Juan Jose el 14/12/10 y el 16/02/12, le agregue su modificación al esquema eléctrico sugerido, para explicarme mejor, pero no se como subir imágenes. El valor de las R es de 1K y los C de 470pF.
> Gracias!



Es lo que te comenté, un filtro "Pasa-Bajos"



Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola, es esactamente eso, un filtro en la entrada de señal para evitar ruido de fuentes de señal que no están bien filtradas. No te olvides que este integrado está diseñado para autos donde todo está muy bien filtradito por la tension de bat.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose



El filtro "Pasa-Bajos" se emplea para evitar la entrada de interferencias, por ejemplo parte del ruido del encendido (Chispa de bujía) del vehículo, no sirve para fuentes mal filtradas.


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 31, 2013)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola, es esactamente eso, un filtro en la entrada de señal para evitar ruido de fuentes de señal que no están bien filtradas. No te olvides que este integrado está diseñado para autos donde todo está muy bien filtradito por la tension de bat.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose


 
Aclaro por las dudas, NO me refería a la fuente de alimentación del amplificador *sino a las fuente de alimentación de la señal de audio* que le inyectamos al mismo. 
me pasó concretamente que lo probaba con la salida de audio de una PC con una fuente MUY MUY mala y sin el filtro se escuchaban los ruidos de interferencias como mensiona Fogonazo y al colocarle el filtro se atenuaron. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## xzibit08 (May 3, 2015)

hola buenas noches, fijandome el archivo PCB para imprimir, puede ser que este mal? o que este mal la vista componentes? porque si imprimo el PCB para imprimir como lo subio Juan Jose ya esta listo para ser imprimido, pero fijandote el pdf de componentes esta alreves la vista pista, espero que se me entienda, gracias


----------

